# Puppy Food (Nutrena versus . . . )



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

We are picking up our new puppy December 21st and im trying to find the best food option. Our breeder has been feeding the litter Nutrena Loyall Puppy Formula but its not readily available in New York City. From their website it looks like its mainly available at farm feed stores. I cant even find it online to buy, which i think is the first time that has happened since the advent of the internet.

We feed our cats Halo and they have always loved it and I know it has good ingredients. So im thinking of going to Halo dog food for the new vizsla.

Any input on Halo? Also, im curious as to the quality level of Nutrena, does anyone have experience with it?

Thanks!


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Here are a few litter pictures that are less than a week old. Ours will be one of the puppies in blue, red, or orange collar (the three boys).


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/loyall-dog-food-dry/

2.5 stars out of 5 possible... not good.

I'd ask the breeder for a small bag of food & start transitioning as soon as the puppy has settled in. 

You can use the Dog Food Advisor website to help you find a good new food. We feed Taste of the Wild Sierra Mountain formula to our 8.5 month old pup & Canidae Pure Sea to our 15 month old pup.


----------



## sitka (Oct 22, 2012)

Giandaliajr,

We're getting one of the girls from this same litter. We live about an hour from the breeder and got to visit them this past weekend. They're well taken care of.

We too will be making a food change, we're avoiding egg/milk product secondary to food allergies with our son. Higher on our list is Wellness/ Wellness core and seem to be available in our area.

Good Luck.


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

sitka said:


> Giandaliajr,
> 
> We're getting one of the girls from this same litter. We live about an hour from the breeder and got to visit them this past weekend. They're well taken care of.


That's good to hear they are well taken care of. The breeder seems like a very nice lady. I will check out Wellness Core for sure.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

We feed our Vizsla Orijen made by champion pet foods. I have been very pleased with the results since we switched his food at three months of age. He is very lean and toned, with a nice shine to his coat. He had a little gas when we started to switch his food after a week that was gone. They have a great video on their website and you tube informining you of every aspect of their operation. I know another couple that feeds Wellness core also a grain free food and their Viszlas look good too. Good luck with your new puppy! I am getting my second December 7th!!!


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

threefsh said:


> http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/loyall-dog-food-dry/
> 
> 2.5 stars out of 5 possible... not good.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the website, great source of information. I think I'm just going to go with the 5 star foods and narrow them down from there. Halo is only 4 stars so I think that's out.


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

I think I settled on Orijen. It was between that and natures instinct. Seems like a lot of people on this forum feed their dogs those. The deciding factor was that natures didn't have a grain free puppy formula so it just seemed easier to go with Orijen and avoid the change from grain to grain free.

Their website is great and the video is worth watching; their marketing people are very smart. I was a little hesitant to go with a Canadian company (just because I like to support US companies if possible) but I haven't seen any that can match up in terms of reassurance that my new dog is going to be eating quality food.


----------

